# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Votre avis sur "Canard PC Hardware" sur iPad (Application finale)

## Ivan Le Fou

Suite à la publication de l'application finale sur iPad "Canard PC Hardware", j'ouvre ce topic pour recueillir vos avis et critiques. Le topic précédent a été fermé.
Merci de réserver ce topic à ceux qui ont effectivement essayé l'application.
Pour toutes les autres questions, reportez-vous à la news "Canard PC Hardware : l'appli finale pour iPad est disponible !".

----------


## starduck

"Classé 9+ :
Rares/ légères scènes d'humour vulgaire ou blasphématoire"
 ::lol::  Blasphématoire! vade retro satanas!

edit: j’achète le 10 pour soutenir mais ce décalage presse papier / appli tablette sera-t-il une constante?

----------


## Perlin

Comme tout les magazine qui arrive sur Ipad, vous avez oublié qu'un ipad c'est avant tout un ordinateur et non du papier qui permet de faire des trucs interactifs, résultat on a une belle mise en page comme sur du papier avec quelques trucs à bouger ou à toucher mais c'est tout. Un pdf++ en quelque sorte.  ::P: 

Il y a donc beaucoup de fonctionnalité qu'on attend sur un ordinateur qui n'y sont pas ou qui sont un peu embêtantes:
- Il n'y a aucun liens (qui s'ouvrirait vers safari). Même si c'est prévu pour être lu sans connexion, quand on a du wifi, les liens c'est bien et c'est devenu indispensable (le fait que vous ayez intégrer un navigateur me fait espérer que c'est prévu pour plus tard).
- Le copier coller est impossible. 
Je me doute que ça doit être le DRM pour empêcher le piratage, mais ça nous empêche aussi de copier coller un mot (ou le nom d'un composant ici, vu qu'on parle de hardware) et d'aller faire une recherche dans un dico, sur un navigateur, de chercher sur wikipédia, etc... Plutôt que d'interdire complètement le copier coller et de revenir à l'âge du papier, je verrai plus le fait de limiter le copier coller à un paragraphe par exemple, ça ferait un bon compromis entre le DRM et le besoin de l'utilisateur.
- Un point surement plus subjective: je trouve la navigation par page pas pratique du tout et lourde pas la navigation par page. Si elle fonctionne bien horizontalement pour passer d'un article à l'autre, le passage par pages verticalement alourdis la mise en page et l'ergonomie. Rien ne vaut un bon scrolling vertical même au doigt. C'est plus pratique pour lire et pour remonter dans l'article pour revoir ce qu'il y avait au dessus sans chercher c'était sur quel page. 
Je ne sais pas d'où vient l'envie à tous (vous n'êtes pas les seule, bien au contraire) de vouloir faire plus comme sur papier que comme sur ordinateur avec l'Ipad.
- Le sommaire dynamique n'est pas assez facilement accessible, il faut 2 touch pour y accéder, je verrai plus un bouton dans un coin présent tout le temps pour le faire apparaitre, ou alors comme il n'y a pas de zoom, copier le nouveau geste d'apple qui fait apparaitre les appli ouvertes, mais avec seulement deux doigts (faire glisser 2 doigt le ferait apparaitre)
- Petit défaut mais là c'est vraiment du pinaillage, quand on télécharge un numéro, et que pour patienter on va sur le navigateur interne à l'appli pour surfer sur CanardPC, ça fait planter le téléchargement.


Sinon les encadrés qui apparaissent quand on touch, ceux à onglet, ceux qui défilent, etc, tout ça c'est très bien.  :;):

----------


## Corpuscule

Quelques retours rapides :
- Rien n'est prévu pour les gens qui ont un abonnement et ne veulent pas payer le mag 2 fois ?
- Je trouve le maquettage et la navigation plutôt bien réussis. Ya quelques semaines j'avais testé PC Gamer UK parce qu'ils avaient le même type d'offre (nouvelle appli iPad avec 1 n° gratuit pour tester) mais c'était un bête PDF immangeable sur un format tablette...
- Rapport à la navigation par page vs. une grosse page scrollable : moi j'aime bien le mode "page statique", par contre je trouve 1 point qui pourrait être perfectible -> la prévisualisation de la page vers laquelle on va. En gros, si on bouge un peu le doigt vers le haut, ça décale la page actuelle et ça montre le début de la page suivante, et quand on dépasse un seuil, pouf, ça change. Cf. l'appli du Point, qui est pour l'instant ma référence perso en la matière.

Bon courage à l'équipe, ça doit être du boulot pour mettre ça en place ! J'espère que ça marchera même si en tant qu'abonné j'ai du mal à me sentir très concerné  ::(:

----------


## Ketham

Message supprimé par la modération.

----------


## MoKo

@Ketham > Pas très constructif... Tu pourrais aussi y voir un interet pour l'investissement que ça représente, l'ouverture possible vers de l'Androïd par la suite... Bref...

Je trouve l'application bien faite, simple, fluide, la mise en page parfaitement adaptée aux 2 orientations possibles du bousin... Il est vrai qu'un peu plus d’interactivité serait un plus (liens, vidéos intégrées,...) 

J'espère que cette édition numérique saura trouver sa place pour que vous ayez la possibilité de la faire vivre et évoluer  :;): 

---------- Post added at 01h25 ---------- Previous post was at 00h39 ----------

Petit erratum : une erreur s'est glissée dans le dossier tablettes, le texte de l'archos 70IT est en fait celui de l'arnova 7b...

----------


## Mouser

Très bonne initiative. Personnellement, si le magazine est aussi proposé en application, je le prendrais.
La navigation n'est pas la plus aisée mais j'aime le concept de mise en page, ça fait propre, pro et ça rappelle bien le magazine.

Je pense que le sommaire devrait être accessible par une icone visible en permanence.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Comme tout les magazine qui arrive sur Ipad, vous avez oublié qu'un ipad c'est avant tout un ordinateur et non du papier qui permet de faire des trucs interactifs, résultat on a une belle mise en page comme sur du papier avec quelques trucs à bouger ou à toucher mais c'est tout. Un pdf++ en quelque sorte.


Je trouve le reproche un peu injuste, mais il est clair que notre volonté de ne pas présenter un objet multimédia-pouêt-pouêt à la Wired qui va finir à 1Go à cause des vidéo embarquée est délibérée. De plus, nous avons décidé que le mag devait être consultable entièrement offline, ce qui limite les possibilités. Mais :




> Il n'y a aucun liens (qui s'ouvrirait vers safari). Même si c'est prévu pour être lu sans connexion, quand on a du wifi, les liens c'est bien et c'est devenu indispensable (le fait que vous ayez intégrer un navigateur me fait espérer que c'est prévu pour plus tard).


... toutes les adresses URL et mail sont fonctionnelles et ouvrent les appli adéquates, il suffit de "tapoter" dessus. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez vous.



> Le copier coller est impossible. 
> Je me doute que ça doit être le DRM pour empêcher le piratage, mais ça nous empêche aussi de copier coller un mot (ou le nom d'un composant ici, vu qu'on parle de hardware) et d'aller faire une recherche dans un dico, sur un navigateur, de chercher sur wikipédia, etc... Plutôt que d'interdire complètement le copier coller et de revenir à l'âge du papier, je verrai plus le fait de limiter le copier coller à un paragraphe par exemple, ça ferait un bon compromis entre le DRM et le besoin de l'utilisateur.


On y pense. Pour l'instant c'est plus un problème technique que de sécurité.



> Petit défaut mais là c'est vraiment du pinaillage, quand on télécharge un numéro, et que pour patienter on va sur le navigateur interne à l'appli pour surfer sur CanardPC, ça fait planter le téléchargement.


C'est un gros bug, on y travaille: si vous quittez l'appli pendant un téléchargement, il plante. Pas normal, il devrait se mettre en pause.

---------- Post added at 10h33 ---------- Previous post was at 10h28 ----------




> - Rien n'est prévu pour les gens qui ont un abonnement et ne veulent pas payer le mag 2 fois ?


Dans l'immédiat, non : c'est un gros problème et une équation économique et technique assez complexe en raison des exigences d'Apple. Mais si notre initiative rencontre un minimum de succès, définir une offre et des conditions d'accès pour nos abonnés sera notre priorité.




> Cf. l'appli du Point, qui est pour l'instant ma référence perso en la matière.


Merci, je vais voir de ce pas.

----------


## starduck

erf, gros problème technique.
je peux télécharger le numéro gratuit mais pas le payant.
J'ai à chaque fois "vous avez déjà acheté cette appli, cliquez sur ok pour lancer le téléchargement" puis rien...
Idem après reboot de l'appli ou de la tablette.
Une idée?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> erf, gros problème technique.
> je peux télécharger le numéro gratuit mais pas le payant.
> J'ai à chaque fois "vous avez déjà acheté cette appli, cliquez sur ok pour lancer le téléchargement" puis rien...
> Idem après reboot de l'appli ou de la tablette.
> Une idée?


Zut, nous n'avons pas ce problème.
Avez-vous essayé de désinstaller l'appli (y compris peut-être l'appli éphémère "Canard PC Hardware n°9" si jamais vous l'aviez), puis de réinstaller et de voir ?
Sinon, des captures d'écran pourraient nous aider à identifier le problème.

----------


## starduck

j'avais l'appli "Canard PC Hardware n°9" installée.
J'ai installé la finale puis désinstallé "Canard PC Hardware n°9"
Ce n'est qu'après que j'ai acheté le numéro 10.
Je vais tester une réinstall dans un macdo  ::o: 
bon app'

----------


## Malakit

Je viens de prendre l'appi finale il y a 5 min et j'ai un problème pour télécharger le numéro d'octobre. 

"Erreur
The operation couldn't be completed
(zip error 1337.)"

Je n'ai pas essayé avec le numéro payant.

J'ai supprimé et réinstallé l'appli, rien n'y change.

----------


## starduck

> j'avais l'appli "Canard PC Hardware n°9" installée.
> J'ai installé la finale puis désinstallé "Canard PC Hardware n°9"
> Ce n'est qu'après que j'ai acheté le numéro 10.
> Je vais tester une réinstall dans un macdo 
> bon app'


erf, toujours pareil après la réinstallation:
la preuve par l'image
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3FymAlTUzc

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je viens de prendre l'appi finale il y a 5 min et j'ai un problème pour télécharger le numéro d'octobre. 
> "Erreur
> The operation couldn't be completed
> (zip error 1337.)".


 Bug et solution signalée quelques posts plus haut : ce plantage survient quand vous quittez l'appli en cours de téléchargement. On y travaille. Si vous restez jusqu'à la fin du DL, pas de problème.

---------- Post added at 14h27 ---------- Previous post was at 14h26 ----------




> erf, toujours pareil après la réinstallation:
> la preuve par l'image
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3FymAlTUzc


Merci, on s'en occupe à grande vitesse pour voir ce qui déconne.

----------


## Malakit

> Bug et solution signalée quelques posts plus haut : ce plantage survient quand vous quittez l'appli en cours de téléchargement. On y travaille. Si vous restez jusqu'à la fin du DL, pas de problème.[COLOR="Silver"]


Alors ce n'est pas le même problème. Je ne quitte pas l'appli en cour de dl, j'ai ce message aussitôt après le lancement du DL.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Alors ce n'est pas le même problème. Je ne quitte pas l'appli en cour de dl, j'ai ce message aussitôt après le lancement du DL.


Ah zut, désolé. Est-ce que vous pouvez fournir un screenshot pour nous aider (appuyez en même temps sur "home" et "on/off", la capture d'écran se met dans vos photos)

----------


## kpouer

Je vous apporte le retour d'un vieux :
j'ai montré l'appli à mon père sur son iPad et la première chose qu'il m'a dit c'est que c'est écrit trop petit. Pourtant il est pas si vieux, même pas 60 ans et a pas une très mauvaise vue, mais malgré tout avec l'âge on aime bien les gros caractères.
Et donc le fait qu'on ne puisse pas zoomer sur les textes lui a paru rédhibitoire.
Donc si vous voulez toucher les gens n'ayant pas une vue exceptionnelle, il faudrait prévoir de pouvoir agrandir les textes.

----------


## Anon26492

Bon, je télécharge le numéro gratuit pour voir.
Mais 5 euros, c'est au dessus de mon prix psychologique pour un mag sur iPad, à ce prix-là je préfère me payer une version papier.

---------- Post added at 17h05 ---------- Previous post was at 16h56 ----------

Edit : bon, c'est plutôt une surprise, je m'attendais à un pauvre pdf enrichi à l'arrache (80% des mags français sur iPad, genre ceux de Mondadori), et je me retrouve avec un vrai mag iPad classieux et interactif façon Condé Nast. Ça relativise un peu le prix du numéro, même si 5 euros reste un peu cher à priori (après, je connais pas les modèles économiques et je suis un peu biaisé par les réductions énormes que proposent Wired et GQ par rapport au papier.)

J'apprécie les indicateurs visuels quand le contenu est sur plusieurs niveaux (les Condé Nast n'en ont pas et c'est chiant.) Par contre je n'aime pas du tout les transitions, c'est exprès que tous les éléments de la page ne bougent pas à une vitesse identique ?

Sinon, par curiosité : c'est du Adobe Digital machin ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sinon, par curiosité : c'est du Adobe Digital machin ?


Non, c'est Aquafadas, un ensemble d'outils français très malin qui permet de générer une application sans coder et de créer le contenu via Indesign.

---------- Post added at 19h54 ---------- Previous post was at 19h51 ----------




> Donc si vous voulez toucher les gens n'ayant pas une vue exceptionnelle, il faudrait prévoir de pouvoir agrandir les textes.


Hélas il s'agit de deux options qui s'excluent quasiment l'une l'autre: soit on fait de la liseuse de PDF plus ou moins camouflée et on peut zoomer (type appli télérama); soit on fait de la vraie mise en page de document numérique (type appli M Le Monde) et le zoom n'est pas possible (sauf à rajouter une surcouche en texte moche, ce qui manque d'intérêt).

----------


## kpouer

> Hélas il s'agit de deux options qui s'excluent quasiment l'une l'autre: soit on fait de la liseuse de PDF plus ou moins camouflée et on peut zoomer (type appli télérama); soit on fait de la vraie mise en page de document numérique (type appli M Le Monde) et le zoom n'est pas possible (sauf à rajouter une surcouche en texte moche, ce qui manque d'intérêt).


Et pourquoi pas un double tap sur l'article pour le faire apparaître dans une WebView en popup, ce serait zoomable facilement sans gâcher la mise en page pour ceux qui ont une bonne vue.

----------


## Anon26492

Autre question : pourquoi ne pas avoir intégré l'app au newstand ? C'est cool le newstand.

----------


## kpouer

Si j'ai bien compris dans le newstand il faut des applis avec abonnement uniquement.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si j'ai bien compris dans le newstand il faut des applis avec abonnement uniquement.


Yep, Apple a décidé que le newsstand était réservé aux applis proposant des abos via leur 30%. Sinon, nous on était chaud.

----------


## Izeniel

j'ai en fait le même problème que Starduck ...

il me dit bien que je l'ai acheté (j'ai même reçu la facture par mail)
Mais jamais je ne peux le télécharger (même après réinstallation de l'appli)

Je suis tristesse elle est très bien cette appli.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> il me dit bien que je l'ai acheté (j'ai même reçu la facture par mail)
> Mais jamais je ne peux le télécharger (même après réinstallation de l'appli)


On cherche le problème. Nous sommes désolé que vous soyez dans cette situation.

----------


## NaarShadaa

Bonjour,

L'appli est bien sympa, ça fait plaisir de retrouver le canard sur sa tablette. Il y a néanmoins quelques petits détails à régler:
   - Une indication de la progression dans le téléchargement (en Mo ou %), pour savoir où on en est.
   - La taille des caractères est bonne mais il ne faut pas que ce soit plus petit.
   - L'effet quand on tourne la page est sympa les deux premières fois, mais c'est fatiguant ensuite. Un effet classique comme dans l'app Wired est parfait.
   - Les textes des "zones dynamiques" (par exemple le détail des configs canard au début) sont un peu flou! C'est parfois assez embêtant comme sur le guide d'achat des cartes mères avec la dernière colonne de texte qui n'est pas identique aux deux précédentes.

Sinon en tout cas c'est une excellente initiative. J'habite en Allemagne donc je n'ai l'occasion d'acheter CPC que lorsque je suis de passage à Paris. Si vous sortez une version Newsstand avec tous les numéros et possibilité de s'abonner (faites le, FAITES LE!), je serai le premier à m'inscrire!

Joyeuses fêtes !

----------


## manimal

Salut à tous,

J'ai testé l'appli, aucun problème d'installation.

1ère chose, le texte est net et super lisible, la maquette claire. C'est agréable.
2ème chose, je trouve qu'il y a trop de scrolling, la page (haut-bas) puis à l'intérieur de la page (haut-bas), c'est interactif mais personnellement je trouve ça épuisant.

Moi ce que je recherche, c'est lors de l'abonnement, que l'on me propose une version PDF du magazine.

Car au final, j'adore la version papier mais je n'ai pas de place pour la stocker sachant que je lis plusieurs magazines dans le mois (et non je n'aime pas jeter, car il m'arrive de relire certains articles d'anciens numéros).

Mon but et de pouvoir tout avoir en version PDF dans ma bibliothèque virtuelle  :;):

----------


## starduck

Une petite précision:
Au lancement de l'application,il me demande mon mot de passe iTunes.
Normal ou lié à mon bug?

----------


## kpouer

A chaque lancement ? Moi il ne me demande rien sauf si j'essaye d'acheter le numéro payant, mais le numéro gratuit se télécharge sans demander de code.

----------


## starduck

Moi des le lancement de l'appli

----------


## motdiem

Personnellement, j'aime bien - ça faisait un moment que je n'avait pas acheté CPC Hardware, par flemme - donc c'est l'occasion pour moi de l'acheter (je pense que je ferais pareil pour CPC d'ailleurs...)

Le truc que j'apprécie le plus, c'est que l'appli ne mette pas des plombes à charger un nouveau numéro - c'est effectivement plus proche de "the economist" que de "wired" qui est vraiment atroce.

J'aimerais bien pouvoir copier-coller des bouts de texte - pour mettre de coté les infos en se construisant une config par exemple - là j'ai déjà oublié ce que je voulais changer dans mon PC de la veille pour le lendemain...

Bravo à vous en tout cas pour cette initiative.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Une petite précision:
> Au lancement de l'application,il me demande mon mot de passe iTunes.
> Normal ou lié à mon bug?


Mmm. Qu'il vous le demande au moment où vous téléchargez l'appli, ou quand vous prenez un numéro dans cette appli, c'est logique (en fonction de vos paramètres de compte itunes), mais au lancement ça semble bizarre. Je dirais que vos problèmes viennent peut-être de là, et non de notre appli.
Est-ce que vous avez plusieurs comptes iTunes sur votre ipad ? Est-ce que vous êtes sûr d'être connecté avec le bon ? (celui utilisé pour DL l'appli, et acheter le n0)

---------- Post added at 10h20 ---------- Previous post was at 10h19 ----------




> j'ai en fait le même problème que Starduck ...
> 
> il me dit bien que je l'ai acheté (j'ai même reçu la facture par mail)
> Mais jamais je ne peux le télécharger (même après réinstallation de l'appli)
> 
> Je suis tristesse elle est très bien cette appli.


Est-ce que vous essayez bien par Wifi et non en 3G ?

----------


## L'invité

> Hélas il s'agit de deux options qui s'excluent quasiment l'une l'autre: soit on fait de la liseuse de PDF plus ou moins camouflée et on peut zoomer (type appli télérama); soit on fait de la vraie mise en page de document numérique (type appli M Le Monde) et le zoom n'est pas possible (sauf à rajouter une surcouche en texte moche, ce qui manque d'intérêt).


J'ai pas d'ipad mais c'est pas envisageable de changer la taille de la police?

----------


## starduck

> Mmm. Qu'il vous le demande au moment où vous téléchargez l'appli, ou quand vous prenez un numéro dans cette appli, c'est logique (en fonction de vos paramètres de compte itunes), mais au lancement ça semble bizarre. Je dirais que vos problèmes viennent peut-être de là, et non de notre appli.
> Est-ce que vous avez plusieurs comptes iTunes sur votre ipad ? Est-ce que vous êtes sûr d'être connecté avec le bon ? (celui utilisé pour DL l'appli, et acheter le n0)


c'est bien le bon compte itunes et je n'en ai qu'un d'ailleurs. C'est la seule appli dans ce cas de figure.
Le numéro gratuit ne pose pas de problème par ailleurs, c'est vraiment le téléchargement du nouveau numéro après l'achat qui ne se lance pas.
Tout mes autres achat itunes se sont bien passés (je suis un gros consommateur d'applis mais je me soigne  :;): )

----------


## Izeniel

> On cherche le problème. Nous sommes désolé que vous soyez dans cette situation.


ça a marché !

j'ai réinstallé l'appli, et en téléchargeant le 9 j'ai aussi téléchargé le 10 et c'est passé.


ah, oui je ne peux être qu'en wifi, je ne suis pas un bourgeois à ce point.

----------


## avandel

J'ai bien aimé ce numéro sur Ipad, une ergonomie bien adaptée au support, un beau travail qui change des format PDF.
Personnellement je ne suis pas lecteur de CPC Hardware. Mais si jamais le CPC venait à sortir par ce biais, je pense que je serais client.
Continuez à faire du bon boulot, et bonnes fêtes à tous.

----------


## starduck

Que puis-je faire pour ma situation?
Si je vois avec apple, ils vont me dire que c'est du in-app purchase et vont se défausser non?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Que puis-je faire pour ma situation?
> Si je vois avec apple, ils vont me dire que c'est du in-app purchase et vont se défausser non?


Notre prestataire pense avoir identifié le problème. Une mise à jour est prévue mais elle ne pourra être lancée en validation chez Apple qu'en 2012, leurs services étant fermés jusqu'au 1er janvier. Contactez moi par message privé pour plus de précision svp.

----------


## Shadrap

Ipad à peine déballé........ _CPC Hardware_ première application installée !  ::): 

ça a parfaitement fonctionné pour les deux numéros.

La navigation très agréable. 
Je ne trouve rien à redire pour l'instant.

A quand CPC sur Ipad ?...  ::rolleyes:: 

Super boulot !

----------


## kawato23na

juste pour signaler qu'on trouve le dernier sur des sites illégaux... pas très glop.
Sinon j'ai téléchargé l'appli et elle est très bien. Si vous le faites pas trop cher, je pense que je l'achèterai régulièrement(alors que je n'achète jamais le cpc matos)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> juste pour signaler qu'on trouve le dernier sur des sites illégaux... pas très glop.
> Sinon j'ai téléchargé l'appli et elle est très bien. Si vous le faites pas trop cher, je pense que je l'achèterai régulièrement(alors que je n'achète jamais le cpc matos)


Pourriez vous me dire en PM sous quelle forme, scan ou rip de l'appli ? Et même l'adresse si possible ? Juste pour qu'on évalue les choses.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Vu qu'un Ipad a était offert à un membre de ma famille à noël , j'en ai profité pour tester l'appli . Le résultat est franchement génial mais le seul hic c'est qu'il ma fallu une dizaine d'essai pour télécharger l'appli , à chaque fois j'obtenais une erreur de zip ( Zip error ) ... 
Sinon l'ergonomie est nikel  :;):

----------


## Charles

Bonjour !
Y-a-t-il un delai prévu pour une appli android, ou bien Canard PC aurait décidé de ne satisfaire que les "richards" qui ont un truc à pomme  ? (j'ose pas l'imaginer  ::O: )
Plus sérieusement, suis jaloux de ne pas avoir ça sur ma belle galaxy tab toute neuve  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

L'appli android arrivera un jour.
Par contre, ça va mettre un peu de temps à cause d'un petit embouteillage technique.

----------


## Charles

> L'appli android arrivera un jour.
> Par contre, ça va mettre un peu de temps à cause d'un petit embouteillage technique.


OK, merci pour l'info ::):

----------


## kpouer

Alors je viens d'acheter le dernier numéro sorti.
Comme j'ai le goût du risque j'ai supprimé l'application pour la retélécharger ensuite, et bonne nouvelle, ça a marché. De plus c'est sympa qu'elle se souvienne des numéros achetés car souvent en achat in-app ça propose de repayer et ce n'est qu'ensuite qu'on nous dit "mais non c'était pour rire t'as déjà payé".

Pour le mag, comme le pavé avec l'avis du doc est en popup ça serait sympa de mettre au moins la note à coté du titre.
La photo du G510 cà serait pas un illuminated?
Quand je clique sur l'article des SSD il ny a aucune image juste le texte de droite.
Dans la page 9 Q&A pour une FAQ sur les disques il y a la liste des questions multicolore au milieu. Lorsqu'on clique sur les différentes questions on voit que la premiere ne se comporte pas comme les autres, le menu bouge et ca fait moche même si c'est pas bien grave.
Pour une version suivante des gestures pourraient être sympa genre slide à 3 doigts ou plus vers le bas afficherai le sommaire, pinch 3 doigts ferme le magazine en cours de lecture.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Alors je viens d'acheter le dernier numéro sorti.
> Comme j'ai le goût du risque j'ai supprimé l'application pour la retélécharger ensuite, et bonne nouvelle, ça a marché. De plus c'est sympa qu'elle se souvienne des numéros achetés car souvent en achat in-app ça propose de repayer et ce n'est qu'ensuite qu'on nous dit "mais non c'était pour rire t'as déjà payé".
> 
> Pour le mag, comme le pavé avec l'avis du doc est en popup ça serait sympa de mettre au moins la note à coté du titre.
> La photo du G510 cà serait pas un illuminated?
> Quand je clique sur l'article des SSD il ny a aucune image juste le texte de droite.
> Dans la page 9 Q&A pour une FAQ sur les disques il y a la liste des questions multicolore au milieu. Lorsqu'on clique sur les différentes questions on voit que la premiere ne se comporte pas comme les autres, le menu bouge et ca fait moche même si c'est pas bien grave.
> Pour une version suivante des gestures pourraient être sympa genre slide à 3 doigts ou plus vers le bas afficherai le sommaire, pinch 3 doigts ferme le magazine en cours de lecture.


G510: à quel endroit s'il vous plaît?
SSD: vu. En mode portrait ce n'est pas bugué
Q&A: exact, c'est agaçant.

Merci de votre retour!

----------


## kpouer

Le G510 dans le guide d'achat clavier & souris, clavier Logitech G510, il me semble que c'est le même que le Illuminated.

----------


## Wobak

Y'a la même chose dans le mag, je l'ai déjà signalé.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Y'a la même chose dans le mag, je l'ai déjà signalé.


Argh.

---------- Post added at 10h48 ---------- Previous post was at 10h48 ----------

Sinon, hop, une bonne nouvelle :
Une mise à jour est prévue cette semaine, qui devrait répondre aux problèmes rencontrés par certains d'entre vous avec les numéros payants; on espère également faire disparaître le bug qui empêche de faire autre chose que regarder la barre de progression pendant un téléchargement sous peine de le faire planter et de devoir recommencer.
Comme toujours, vos rapports et commentaires seront très appréciés.

----------


## Dandu

Bon, c'est très bien, sauf sur quelques points.

D'abord, il reste des fautes dans les menus (config cannard, stokcage) et dans certains graphiques (le second en RAID).

Ensuite le menu change de nom selon le magazine, c'est pas unifié.

Enfin, mais c'est personnel, les pubs pour les autres sites et le magazine dans le contenu, bof, c'est mal placé. Un truc au début ou à la fin, OK, mais au milieu des articles, ça m'intéresse pas.

Malgré tout, ça reste bien mieux qu'un pauvre PDF et je trouve ça vraiment réussi.

----------


## Arseur

Rapporteur de bug au rapport §
J'avais acheté et téléchargé le numéro 11 sans problème, j'ai pu le consulter en entier. L'autre jour, en lançant l'application, on me signale que le contenu doit être mis à jour. L'appli re-télécharge donc le numéro 11. Je le laisse faire dans son coin (coin §).
Mais ça a du planter quelque part, peut-être en se mettant en veille, puisque maintenant j'ai le souci suivant :
- le numéro 11 apparait dans les deux parties (magasin et bibliothèque), pourtant n'y a que le bouton "télécharger" de disponible.
- si je demande le téléchargement, la barre de progression apparait furtivement, mais j'ai un message "the operation couldn't be completed (zip error 1337)", je crois que le code d'erreur se fout de ma gueule haha.

Quitter l'appli et la redémarrer ne change rien, je crois que je vais devoir la supprimer et la réinstaller pour supprimer les magazine déjà téléchargés...

Edit : ha apparemment il y a une mise à jour en cours de validation. Peut-être correspond-elle à ce souci ?

----------


## kpouer

> on espère également faire disparaître le bug qui empêche de faire autre chose que regarder la barre de progression pendant un téléchargement sous peine de le faire planter et de devoir recommencer.
> Comme toujours, vos rapports et commentaires seront très appréciés.


Ah je dois avoir un ipad magique, j'avais lancé le téléchargement et pendant je suis allé faire un appel facetime, quand je suis revenu sur Canard PC le téléchargement a repris sans problème.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quitter l'appli et la redémarrer ne change rien, je crois que je vais devoir la supprimer et la réinstaller pour supprimer les magazine déjà téléchargés...


Vous pouvez supprimer l'appli sans problème et re-télécharger gratuitement les numéros que vous avez déjà achetés, pour voir si ça fonctionne à nouveau.
Oui, la mise à jour que nous attendons (toujours...) est supposée répondre à ces problèmes.

----------


## Killy

J'ai téléchargé l'appli ce matin et j'ai feuilleté le numéro gratuit pour voir. Ben c'est du super boulot à mon goût. Vous faites ça pour les numéros "classiques" de CPC et je m'abonne à vie !
Le hardware m’intéresse que ponctuellement donc j'ai pas l’intérêt d'acheter ces parutions là mais le CPC lui même, j'en rêve. Même si c'est moins poussé ce serait le pied.

Manque juste un zoom pour les petits tableaux plein de chiffres à mon goût (ou alors j'ai pas trouvé et je suis un ouiche).

----------


## starduck

Double tap pour zoomer sur les graphiques normalement

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour à tous.
Une mise à jour de l'application est actuellement en soumission chez Apple, en attente de leur validation.
En attendant, nous avons modifié certains fichiers qui se comportaient bizarrement pour le numéro 9 et 10, et cela devrait avoir réglé le problème de ceux qui n'arrivaient pas à télécharger le numéro 10 malgré le paiement. Cela a en tous cas débloqué deux lecteurs qui m'avaient écrit.
N'hésitez pas à nous signaler les problèmes que vous rencontrez, et si cette solution a fonctionné pour vous.

----------


## Bilbotorm

Bonjour

Problème pour moi : demande de mon mot de pass itunes de temps en temps au lancement et surtout plus gênant : j'ai acheté le numéro mais je n'arrive pas a le télécharger.

J'ai le message :
Vous avez déjà acheté cet article, mais il n'a pas été téléchargé. Appuyez sur OK pour le telecharger.

J'appuie sur Ok et bien sur rien ne se passe. Assez genant  ::(: 
J'espere que la mise a jour va regler le probleme; vu que le paiement lui a été facturé par Apple ;=)

Le numéro gratuit et l'autre, le numéro 10 se téléchargent sans problème.
J'ai effacé l'application et réinstallé, toujours même soucis : impossible de recupérer le numéro 11  ::(:

----------


## starduck

J'ai eu le même problème, une mise à jour est dans les tuyaux

----------


## kpouer

Je viens de trouver un bug ultra mineur :
dans la dernière page du guide d'achat CPU, là ou il y a le tableau récapitulatif des processeurs avec des onglets à gauche pour switcher entre Intel et AMD, lorsqu'on passe sur AMD on s'attendrai à ce que le petit triangle de l'onglet se remplisse et que celui de Intel se vide, ou un truc indiquant quel onglet est sélectionné.
Sinon une petite animation sur les zones actives serait bien pour les indiquer.
Parce que quand on arrive sur une page, habitué que l'on est au magazine papier, on la prend pour statique. Puis on réfléchit et se demande qu'est-ce qui pourrait bouger là dedans.
Mais bon peut-être que je suis devenu un vieux con et que j'ai été pourri par les jeux modernes cf :

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Problème pour moi : demande de mon mot de pass itunes de temps en temps au lancement et surtout plus gênant : j'ai acheté le numéro mais je n'arrive pas a le télécharger.


Est-ce la mise à jour a réglé votre problème ?

----------


## tarbanrael

Suis au boulot mais j'essaierai en rentrant à la maison ce soir. J'avais aussi l'erreur zip après avoir acheté les deux numéros payants.

----------


## tarbanrael

Comme on dit vulgairement chez moi, good news!, ça marché nickel sur le numéro de novembre (qui ne s'ouvrait pas avec l'erreur zip) et je télécharge le numéro de décembre pour vérifier.

---------- Post added at 18h30 ---------- Previous post was at 17h17 ----------

En fait, le mois de novembre nickel, le mois de décembre en revanche ça me file toujours l'erreur The operation couldn't be completed (zip error 1337) ::(:  (je peux envoyer le screenshot si besoin). C'est un ipad2 (vu que je commence à l'utiliser, aucune idée si cela a une importance quelconque)...

----------


## kpouer

Dites, je viens de voir que sur le store l'appli s'appelle "Canard PC Hardware-" avec un *-* à la fin, c'est pas une erreur?

----------


## Wobak

C'est parce que t'as pas un compte prémium.

----------


## kpouer

Moi ? Le champion du monde de France d'Uber ? J'aurai pas un compte premium ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> ça me file toujours l'erreur The operation couldn't be completed (zip error 1337)


En principe, si vous laissez le téléchargement se dérouler sans faire autre chose avant la fin, vous ne devriez pas avoir d'erreur. Avez vous essayé ?

---------- Post added at 15h40 ---------- Previous post was at 15h39 ----------




> Dites, je viens de voir que sur le store l'appli s'appelle "Canard PC Hardware-" avec un *-* à la fin, c'est pas une erreur?


Non, c'est juste que l'AppStore nous a refusé le nom sans tiret, alors on a improvisé.

----------


## tarbanrael

Je vais vérifier mais pratiquement sûr que je jouais sur le PC pendant que le téléchargement se faisait

----------


## tarbanrael

Bon j'ai re-essayé, désinstallé l'app cpc hardware, réinstallé, et toujours la même erreur (sauf que là ça me la fait sur les trois numéros par juste celui de déccembre). J'ai de nouveau tout désinstallé, réinstallé et ai essayé de tout faire sur un autre réseau (sans passer par mon router des fois que celui-ci bloque qqe chose): toujours la même erreur. Pour l'ipad2, je suis sur la dernière version (tout est à jour selon le bousin).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Contactez-moi par message privé, qu'on essaye de vous dépatouiller cette situation bizarre.

----------


## Tgbt

De mon côté, c'est plutôt la bonne surprise. Certes j'ai eu droit au plantage pour cause de téléchargement interrompu, mais la désinstallation totale à permis de régler le problème. 
Mon commentaire concerne plutôt la lisibilité. Elle est globalement bonne, meilleure que tout ce que j'ai pu tester jusqu'à présent, comme par exemple flight international, qui se vante de son édition iPad. Cependant, toutes les polices ne se valent pas: quand on regarde par exemple les configs de canard, le texte de droite est très lisible, celui de gauche lisible mais avec pas mal d'aliasing, et celui du milieu (police Times?) carrément très flou. 

Je ne doute pas qu'avec le rétina ça ne soit qu'un lointain souvenir, mais en attendant et pour ceux qui garderont leur iPad 1 ou 2 encore quelque temps, est-ce que ce serait vraiment plus moche avec une seule police très lisible ?

Sinon, l'ergonomie est top, une fois qu'on se fait au scrolling vertical! Bravo!

----------


## tarbanrael

Bon, j'y comprends rien! J'ai réinstallé le tout une nouvelle fois et ce coup-ci ça marche pour tous les numéros... C'est quand même super bizarre parce que j'ai procédé de la même manière à chaque fois. Enfin bon, c'est réglé et j'y ai accès.

----------


## Gundarf

J'avais pas vu ce thread. J'ai un petit souci : j'ai un nouvel iPad, j'ai téléchargé l'appli à nouveau mais elle ne me propose que de racheter les 2 numéros que j'ai achetés sur l'ancien appareil. Ai-je raté quelque chose ou est-ce impossible ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'avais pas vu ce thread. J'ai un petit souci : j'ai un nouvel iPad, j'ai téléchargé l'appli à nouveau mais elle ne me propose que de racheter les 2 numéros que j'ai achetés sur l'ancien appareil. Ai-je raté quelque chose ou est-ce impossible ?


Faites comme si vous le rachetiez, entrez votre numéro de compte et vous devriez avoir un truc du genre "vous avez déjà acheté, voulez vous télécharger".

----------


## Gundarf

Merci, ça fonctionne !

----------


## Hachlath

Je donne juste mon avis sur cette appli et le format du journal: bravo, excellent, un vrai travail de recomposition pour accorder avec le format et l'interface ipad. Vraiment un PLUS et pas seulement comme on le voit trop souvent, juste un PDF du journal papier.

bravo. L'une des meilleures applis "journalistiques" pour ipad.

----------


## Shadrap

> Je donne juste mon avis sur cette appli et le format du journal: bravo, excellent, un vrai travail de recomposition pour accorder avec le format et l'interface ipad. Vraiment un PLUS et pas seulement comme on le voit trop souvent, juste un PDF du journal papier.
> 
> bravo. L'une des meilleures applis "journalistiques" pour ipad.


+1

Chez moi pour ne pas avoir de bug au téléchargement il faut, en plus d'éviter d'utiliser une autre application, empécher la mise en service de l'écran de veille.

Suffit de se faire avoir une fois et plus de problèmes.  ::happy2::

----------


## Belkanell

Je souhaite acheter le dernier numéro avec Guild Wars 2 en couverture, il me dit que le produit est indisponible. C'est normal ? A la place du prix j'ai $€¥. 
J'ai redémarrer, rien d'y fait.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je souhaite acheter le dernier numéro avec Guild Wars 2 en couverture, il me dit que le produit est indisponible. C'est normal ? A la place du prix j'ai $€¥. 
> J'ai redémarrer, rien d'y fait.


Vous n'êtes pas au endroit, vous parlez de Canard PC Mensuel je suppose.
http://canardpc.com/news-52769-canar...ux_de_mmo.html

----------


## Belkanell

Pardon. J'ai effectivement posté trop vite.

----------


## NexuspolariS

je n'ai que 3 numéro de proposé au téléchargement. Le CPCHW 12 est-il sorti pour Ipad ?

ET j'ai l'appli CPC HW qui n'est pas dans le kiosque comme CPC le mensuel, es-ce normal ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Vous n'avez que trois numéros et c'est normal, car le numéro 12 n'est pas encore sorti en version iPad.
Nous sommes en retard précisément parce que nous travaillons à l'intégration de l'application dans le kiosque. La nouvelle version est en attente d'approbation par Apple et si tout se passe bien, elle devrait être déployée en début de semaine prochaine. Le numéro 12, qui est prêt, n'attend que cela pour pouvoir être mis en vente.

----------


## NexuspolariS

Merci, J'ai hate.

----------


## Thierfeu

Ça prend un temps dingue leurs approbations ! J'espère que c'est plus rapide à diffuser via le kiosque...
Si oui, alors j'ai une question : vu qu'il n'y a pas de risque de piratage via le kiosque, pourquoi ne pas y mettre le CanardPC bi-mensuel, même en version pdf basique ? Ce qui n’empêcherait pas la diffusion du mensuel plus chiadé au niveau présentation, pour les esthètes patients.

----------


## Teto

Cela a déjà été expliqué plus pourquoi ils ne veulent pas (ou sur un autre fil, je ne sais plus, désolé).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ça prend un temps dingue leurs approbations ! J'espère que c'est plus rapide à diffuser via le kiosque...


Soumettre un numéro peut se faire d'avance et pose rarement problème. Mais chaque mise à jour de l'application (et le passage dans le kiosque en est une) est plus compliquée, susceptible de refus, correction, re-soumission etc.



> Si oui, alors j'ai une question : vu qu'il n'y a pas de risque de piratage via le kiosque, pourquoi ne pas y mettre le CanardPC bi-mensuel, même en version pdf basique ? Ce qui n’empêcherait pas la diffusion du mensuel plus chiadé au niveau présentation, pour les esthètes patients.


Le PDF basique en appli iPad, c'est pas notre truc.

---------- Post added at 16h41 ---------- Previous post was at 16h24 ----------

Encore un mot pour vous signaler que j'ai créé un dossier-guide comprenant une FAQ et une multitude de réponses aux problèmes et questions les plus souvent posés.
Cela se trouve par ici : Editions tablette : FAQ et Assistance

---------- Post added at 16h43 ---------- Previous post was at 16h41 ----------

Un fil de discussion général pour répondre aux problèmes et questions sur les éditions tablette a été créé ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/67...-sur-tablettes
Je ferme donc cette discussion.

----------

